# Sage DTP Pricing



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

I've been hovering the forums for a while, getting information on where to start to get into making coffee at home and have decided to go for the Sage DTP (and eventually separate grinder).

However looking at the current prices it seems the cheapest it can be bought for is around £314 (Go Electrical) with most of the well known places like John Lewis being £328 and Lakeland being much more expensive at £380.

However I spotted this thread on HUKD where Lakeland were price matching other retailers at £229 from only a couple of months ago:

https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/sage-duo-temp-pro-price-match-lakeland-3year-guarantee-229-3122204

Has the price of these suddenly gone up by 30%, am I looking in the wrong place or should I hold off for the price to come back down? Seems strange that Lakeland would do it for £229 when their normal price is £380, quite a difference.


----------



## jonnycooper29 (Apr 11, 2018)

Definitely hold off if you can, I paid £250 for mine 9 months ago for it to then go back up to £350 shortly after. Then back down again etc etc..


----------



## jonf (Nov 17, 2018)

£380 is the RRP (https://www.sageappliances.com/uk/en/products/espresso/bes810.html) - do not buy it for that amount, wait until it comes back down to £230-250.

Spend your money on a decent grinder and an Aeropress in the meantime.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BaristaNewbie said:


> I've been hovering the forums for a while, getting information on where to start to get into making coffee at home and have decided to go for the Sage DTP (and eventually separate grinder).
> 
> However looking at the current prices it seems the cheapest it can be bought for is around £314 (Go Electrical) with most of the well known places like John Lewis being £328 and Lakeland being much more expensive at £380.
> 
> ...


The price tends to jump around a bit depending on if there's a 'sale' on somewhere where lakeland will pricematch too (even then they may decide not to match the sale price). They have to list it at a higher price from time to time to legally claim the reduction.

The prices you're seeing from a couple of months ago are most likely Black Friday deals.


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Thanks guys, quite surprised to see the price fluctuate so much on these, thats a pretty hefty saving which I could put towards the grinder. I'm in no rush, I've been hovering around here long enough to happy to hold off and see if they come down again.


----------



## neilos81 (Nov 24, 2018)

Definitely worth waiting I think. I got mine for £229 from Amazon on or just after black Friday. Has been much cheaper than its current price since then too.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

BaristaNewbie said:


> Thanks guys, quite surprised to see the price fluctuate so much on these, thats a pretty hefty saving which I could put towards the grinder. I'm in no rush, I've been hovering around here long enough to happy to hold off and see if they come down again.


It's what happens when shop rin the Halfords model. Have you ever heard of someone buying one of their bikes at full price?


----------



## SheepAreOnFire1903 (Jul 8, 2017)

Great Machine. Had mine a year and use it for several shots daily. There are a couple of sites selling for between £250 and £265. Check out pricespy.co.uk. Probably best to pay by credit card if you are unsure of the seller.


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

I did check on price spy but it seems those couple of sites selling for less than £300 are out of stock. I'm also happy to wait and buy from somewhere that's fairly easy to return in case there are any issues.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Hi, Happy New Year!

Best way to get on a good price is to source through eBay and wait when they offer 15-20% off, than you can buy from reputable sellers like AO or any other well known retailer that sells on eBay too. I got mine that way almost a year ago paid £200. Just wait and keep looking.

Good Luck


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Hi, happy new year to you too. That's an amazing price, based on AO's current price it would need to be 45% off for that now.


----------



## Nick1881 (Dec 18, 2018)

Wow the AO price has shot up, I paid £239 just over 2 weeks ago.

According to price spy a place called northXsouth are selling it for £239 but I have never heard of them before, though they seem to have good feedback on Amazon and eBay.


----------



## BaristaNewbie (Jan 1, 2019)

Nick1881 said:


> Wow the AO price has shot up, I paid £239 just over 2 weeks ago.
> 
> According to price spy a place called northXsouth are selling it for £239 but I have never heard of them before, though they seem to have good feedback on Amazon and eBay.


Northxsouth are sold out by the looks of it.


----------



## IZ2018 (Jan 16, 2018)

I got mine from Lakeland around mid-January 2018 and paid £250.00.


----------



## Tonino (Mar 26, 2018)

Was an offer for £250 on both amazon and ao through ebay store but ebay was running a 20% voucher at the time so the price when down to £200, unbelievable indeed, was lucky to source a sgp from The hut also on good price for around £150 so yeah waiting is the key. Meanwhile if you enjoy nice cappuccino there are cheap Lavazza capsules machines and milk frothers that produces surprisingly good drinks for total around £70 £39 Machine and milk frother for £30

cheers


----------



## flux (Jan 6, 2019)

Wow I'm glad I read this thread as someone who is in the market for a Sage DT. I had no idea the price fluctuates so much. I was going to pay 200 quid for a second hand one but might as well wait for the retails to drop in price. I think there's a website where you can set alerts for price drops on Amazon, so I'll set one up and wait most likely.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

flux said:


> Wow I'm glad I read this thread as someone who is in the market for a Sage DT. I had no idea the price fluctuates so much. I was going to pay 200 quid for a second hand one but might as well wait for the retails to drop in price. I think there's a website where you can set alerts for price drops on Amazon, so I'll set one up and wait most likely.


If past years are anything to go by it'll most likely drop in price again somewhere around easter.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

IZ2018 said:


> I got mine from Lakeland around mid-January 2018 and paid £250.00.


Wise man if things go wrong, not that they often do - 3year warrantee unlike others last time I looked.

John

-


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Or you can go for a cheap second hand and then upgrade with less of a loss when the upgrade time kicks in... 3 years with DTP sounds like a hell!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

PPapa said:


> Or you can go for a cheap second hand and then upgrade with less of a loss when the upgrade time kicks in... 3 years with DTP sounds like a hell!


LOL I wouldn't know. I didn't find this forum before I bought a barista express so no one could talk me out of buying one. Rather glad about that actually.

John

-


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

If your interested in a secondhand one, I have a little used one and a Sage Smart grinder I would do a bundle price on.


----------



## urbany (Jan 17, 2019)

AndyJH said:


> If your interested in a secondhand one, I have a little used one and a Sage Smart grinder I would do a bundle price on.


Hi Andy, I might be interested in that, is it still for sale? Can I PM you? Thanks in advance


----------



## AndyJH (Apr 25, 2017)

urbany said:


> Hi Andy, I might be interested in that, is it still for sale? Can I PM you? Thanks in advance


Sorry, its now moved onto a new owner.


----------

